# Kiel und Umgebung



## sramx9 (12. Juli 2009)

Tach, moinmoin und hallo,

 wir sind am überlegen nächsten Sonntag 19.7.2009, wenn das Wetter mitspielt, in/bei Kiel ne kleine Tour zu machen und danach im Schrevenpark zu grillen. Bis jetzt dabei: Kumpel und ich. 37 bzw 40 Jahre. 
Start: morgens / vormittags
Tourlänge: 2 - 3 Std ( nicht übertrieben schnell )
Danach wie gesagt in den Park - entweder grillen oder am Kiosk Essen ( Würstchen, Pommes etc. ) kaufen, zusammensitzen, kennenklernen und dumm Tüch labbern. Im Park sind auch die Mädels der Fahrer willkommen 
( beim fahren natürlich auch ).

Interesse ?  

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## DH-Shredder (13. Juli 2009)

Moin Jörg!

Ich wäre dabei. Ich werde Frank nochmal anrufen und fragen, ob er nicht auch Lust hätte. Gebe dann noch rechtzeitig bescheid.

Wieviel Uhr denn _genau_? Ich meine jetzt nicht auf die Minute genau...

10.ooh, 11.ooh? 

Gruss,
Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sramx9 (13. Juli 2009)

fein.
haben extra noch keine uhrzeit ausgemacht - vormittags. so mit 10 / 11 uhr liegst du schon gut - was würde dir besser passen ?

gruß
jörg


----------



## DH-Shredder (13. Juli 2009)

Mir würde 11.00h ganz gut passen.


----------



## Bruno500 (15. Juli 2009)

Moin zusammen!
Ich bin Kumpel, 37 (Siehe opener von Jörg)
Das nimmt ja schon ein bißchen Form an.
Ich versuch noch zwei Leute ins Boot zu holen.
Je mehr Leute, desto mehr Spaß schätze ich. Hoffentlich spielt das Wetter mit.
Bis Sonntag denn.
Gruß, Andy


----------



## sramx9 (15. Juli 2009)

Was wir noch klären müssten - grillen ( z.B. Einweggrill. Können wir mitbringen. Auto ist da ) oder am Kiosk.

@Sascha - Frank gefragt ?

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## DH-Shredder (15. Juli 2009)

Frank habe ich noch nicht gefragt. Mache ich nachher. 

Wegen Grill - gut Frage... Was für ein Kiosk käme denn in Frage?

Gruss,
Sascha


----------



## sramx9 (15. Juli 2009)

Gibt es mehrere ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Andy und ich fahren nach unseren Touren immer an dem Kiosk an der Goethestraße ( wenn du auf eine Karte schaust auf "2-Uhr".
Bier zum vernünftigen Kurs. Würstchen. Chili con Carne ( ob immer weiß ich nicht ) und lauter so Kleinigkeiten. Verhungern ausgeschlossen.


----------



## DH-Shredder (15. Juli 2009)

Na, dann klingt doch dieser Kiosk nicht schlecht! Dann lieber Kiosk als Grillen. 

Wo wollen wir uns denn treffen?


----------



## sramx9 (15. Juli 2009)

Exerzierplatz ?
Kiosk ?
Beides recht zentral.


----------



## Bruno500 (16. Juli 2009)

Der Kiosk heißt Castello.
Direkt gegenüber Lessinghalle/Stadtwerke am Eingang zum Park.
Kann man eigentlich nicht verfehlen.
Ich bin auch für´s Castello anstatt Grillen. Dann brauchen die Mädels nix mitschleppen und zünden auch nicht ausversehen beim Grillen den Park an

Oh ha, dass gibt bestimmt mecker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DH-Shredder (16. Juli 2009)

Tja, dann würde ich mal sagen, dass Sonntag fest ist.  Wir treffen uns dann beim Kiosk!


----------



## sramx9 (16. Juli 2009)

fein - muss nur noch das wetter mitspielen


----------



## sramx9 (18. Juli 2009)

grrr - seit Stunden am regnen - könnte


----------



## speedbikejunky (18. Juli 2009)

Hi

Hier in Kiel auch nix besser das Wetter

Erst schön und warm und jetzt

aber trocken zu Zeit hier!


----------



## sramx9 (18. Juli 2009)

Gibt Hoffnung - vor 20 Minuten ist hier (NMS) die Sonne rausgekommen


----------



## speedbikejunky (18. Juli 2009)

Hi!

Also wenn ich jetzt richtig liege Morgen um 11Uhr treffen im Park am Kiosk ??? 

MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sramx9 (18. Juli 2009)

jepp 
 wegen des Wetters würde ich aber morgen früh noch mal hier reinschauen ( die anderen natürlich auch )


----------



## sramx9 (19. Juli 2009)

Nach letzten Information aus Kiel, NMS und Eckernförde sieht es wettertechnisch überall ganz gut aus.
Ich mache mich also bald auf Richtung Kiel.

Bis gleich
Jörg


----------



## speedbikejunky (19. Juli 2009)

Moinsen!

Jo,zu Zeit trocken mit Sonnigen abschnitten in Kiel !


----------



## sramx9 (19. Juli 2009)

Kollegas - wat war los?
Haben um 11:25 am Kiosk nette 2,5 Std Tour gestartet. Mit Bierchen und Currywurst-Pommes in der Sonne 

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## DH-Shredder (19. Juli 2009)

sramx9 schrieb:


> Kollegas - wat war los?
> Haben um 11:25 am Kiosk nette 2,5 Std Tour gestartet. Mit Bierchen und Currywurst-Pommes in der Sonne
> 
> Gruß
> Jörg



Das kann ich Dir sagen: Meine Hayes Bremse am HR hat gestreikt und ich hätte nicht fahren können.  Dieser Mist hat mich ganze 2 Stunden gekostet. Ab heute nie wieder Hayes - Hayes is for Gays!


----------



## sramx9 (19. Juli 2009)

Na dann viel Spaß beim überlegen wat nun dran kommt


----------



## DH-Shredder (20. Juli 2009)

sramx9 schrieb:


> Na dann viel Spaß beim überlegen wat nun dran kommt



Keine Frage - Magura. Habe die Hayes auch schon bei meinem Big Hit abgezogen. Nur nervig dieser Mist. 

Hauptsache das Rad ist bis zum Donnerstag einsatzbereit - dann geht es nämlich nach Kroatien für 2 Wochen!  

Wetterbericht sagt aus, dass die nächsten 2 Wochen nur gutes Wetter sein soll...


----------



## sramx9 (20. Juli 2009)

Na dann viel Glück - bei so einem Urlaub braucht man ja auch gutes Wetter.
Fahre im Sep wieder 1 Woche in die Zugspitzarena - werde da auch vorher noch dem Wettergott das ein oder andere opfern.

Hast du in Kiel einen vernünftigen Händler ?


----------



## DH-Shredder (20. Juli 2009)

sramx9 schrieb:


> Na dann viel Glück - bei so einem Urlaub braucht man ja auch gutes Wetter.
> Fahre im Sep wieder 1 Woche in die Zugspitzarena - werde da auch vorher noch dem Wettergott das ein oder andere opfern.
> 
> Hast du in Kiel einen vernünftigen Händler ?



Also, das mit dem Wetter war ein kleiner zynischer Witz...  Da unten ist seit ca. 2 Monaten super Wetter. Wenn es denn regnet, dann nur einen Tag und das tut ja eher gut als schlecht. Ich musste/muss unbedingt mal für wenigstens zwei Wochen Sonne tanken. Unser Wetter hier ist ja nun wirklich eine kleine Katastrophe. Von Sommerfeeling keine Rede... 

Zugspitzarena sagt mir im Moment nicht viel. Also, ich weiss, wo die ist, aber willst Du da Touren fahren oder eher so Freeride/Downhill?

Einen "guten und vernünftigen" Händler habe ich eigentlich schon - BOC in Raisdorf. Wenn ich was brauche, dann gehe ich in der Regel dort hin. 

Aber mit der Hayes ist echt ende. Erst verabschiedet sich der linke Bremshebel in Malente bei einem wirklich leichten Sturz und dann verreckt mir die andere an meinem RM hinten. Deshalb Magura. Da habe ich bisher nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## sramx9 (20. Juli 2009)

Habe da 5 Touren gebucht. Mo bis Sa. Mi frei. Gehen immer vom Büro der Guides aus.
Also heute einen Berg hoch, nächsten Tag anderen.  Touren sind wie in den Bildern bei den Test`s - rechts steil hoch, links runter und ganz unten der Bergsee. Kommen so ca. 5-6.000HM zusammen. Aber eher langsam, sehr technisch.

BOC kenn ich. Habe ich mein RR gekauft. Schei..auswahl bei MTB`s - aber meine gerissene Speiche damals haben sie schnell, gut und freundlich getauscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DH-Shredder (20. Juli 2009)

Wann fährst Du denn genau hin? Ich hätte auch mal wieder Lust auf eine anständige Tour. 

Zu BOC - bei allem, was die Jungs gemacht haben, war ich zufrieden. Außerdem kennt _Herr Wilhelm_ unseren "_Crash-Piloten_" aus Malente und fährt selber... Insofern weiss er immer, worum es genau geht, wenn ich ihn nach etwas speziellem frage. Das ist mir 1000mal wichtiger als alles andere. Bei Sprint, BikeOrange und Velocenter waren die alle nicht so wirklich freundlich und hatten mich oft zu Internet-Händlern verwiesen...     BOC gefällt mir wirklich sehr gut.


----------



## sramx9 (21. Juli 2009)

fahre anfang september - mit freundin. die ist letztes jahr selber gefahren.


----------

